# Jordan river?



## tealmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if it's legal to hunt the Jordan R down south above Utah lake or the Jordan river anywhere down on the southern part of the Jordan R?


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

I am pretty sure that it is bordered by private land all the way to the SLC county line. Most may be in city limits also. I would not look to hunt that piece of the river.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Last I heard, you could still hunt the narrows, but I am not sure if that is still the case or not, and I have no idea how you get down there in the first place. The few times that I have tried, I have not succeeded. :|


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

i had some friends that hunted it last year, as far as we could tell, everything was kosher


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

The river near the narrows north to the gravel pits is surrounded by private property and they will slap you with a tresspassing citation and it is not cheap. I'd advise to just leave it alone. Its not worth the headache


----------

